# luteal phase on Tamoxifen and Metformin



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi all,
Last month I ov'd at around day 23 in a 34 day cycle.  This was my first month with Tamoxifen, which is new to me.  My progesterone was possibly taken at the wrong time last month, but still came back with a result of 31.4, which I'm told shows at least that I've ovulated.  I had bloods done again this month, which show that I ov'd around day 16 this month with a result of 85.4!  I am currently on day 31 which means that my luteal phase is much longer than last month.  Is this normal on Tamoxifen?  I've also had a backache now for over a week with tummy cramps thrown in for good measure.  Should I expect   very soon?  Any responses will br gratefully received.

Babydust and love to all,
Chris xx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry no words of advice 4 u xx

Didnt want 2 read and run tho.

Lower back pain plus tummy cramps can b early signs of af or early pregnancy signs. But could also just b ur body being kicked started again by all the fertilty tabs hun. Im on cd9 of 2nd cycle of clomid and i know that i had alot of pain and at times severe pain in lower back and tummy, doctor said it was body gettin kick started again after so long of not workin.

Hope u get some good news soon xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks lesleyr, glad to know it seems at least fairly normal!  Good luck this cycle- hope it's the one!!  
Love and Babydust, 
Chris xx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks hun  u 2 xx


----------

